# Trying out the new lens



## T D (Dec 31, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Dec 31, 2013)

Larger  [attachment=IMG_1296.jpg]


----------



## T D (Dec 31, 2013)

More than anything, I was trying to learn how to post a pic on the new formatted website.  I'm looking forward to using this simple fixed 50mm lens for more bottle pics-


----------



## sandchip (Dec 31, 2013)

So that's why I can't get ahold of a Washington Coke!  Nice pic.  Looking forward to more.


----------

